# Help with One-shot concentrates (not tasting like the original)



## Scorpion_8900 (9/2/19)

Hi guys,

I've been having trouble with getting my one-shot concentrate mixes to taste like the original. Before going out and blaming the concentrate itself, I'd like to find out *is it just me having this problem?*

I've been having this problem with the Red Pill concentrate, and experienced the same problem with Sickboy's Blackout Ice.
Below are screenshots and photos of the recipe I followed and the e-liquid after being steeped for over 1.5 months:




I mixed it with a 50/50 PG/VG ratio to get a more accurate flavour to the original XXX. With 2mg nic






As you can see the colour is very pale, compared to a rich golden colour that is prominent after steeping in the store bought liquid.

My other mixes come out fine... which leads me to believe it cannot be the Nic that's the problem.

Perhaps I'm just not adding that extra dash of diacetyl 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (9/2/19)

Firstly, Red Pill is not XXX. The profile is the same but Red Pill is the original version that contain diacetyl. I find the elderflower is a lot more prominent. From the VM website "The flavour comes across slightly sweeter and fuller than our XXX with a slight jammyness, ".

Edit: Just saw the last part of the post. It could be the diacetyl.

Also the steeping. Red Pill tastes a lot different (better?) after a few days steeping as to when its been standing for a couple of months. It's almost like the menthol just takes over everything. For me at least.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/2/19)

As I understand, Red pill is stll the original xxx and still contains diacetyl.

I just steep it for about 5 days then goes to fridge.

Remember juice in store can stand there for weeks or months and they are not in a dark cupboard. If you leave your juice just on a table so it get light/sun it will change colour quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (9/2/19)

I don't steep mine. Mix the whole 270mls. Give a good shake, then decant and into the fridge immediately.

Probably start vaping it two days later when whatever I had is finished and it's great.

I do notice that in the last bit, the fruit is not really as prominent

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> As I understand, Red pill is stll the original xxx and still contains diacetyl.
> 
> I just steep it for about 5 days then goes to fridge.
> 
> Remember juice in store can stand there for weeks or months and they are not in a dark cupboard. If you leave your juice just on a table so it get light/sun it will change colour quickly.


I agree that the juice in a shop could be super steeped hence the diffence in taste and Colour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

